# morph please



## dazlle (Mar 25, 2010)

hi been told this is a diablo blanco. can this be conferemed please..............


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

dazlle said:


> hi been told this is a diablo blanco. can this be conferemed please..............
> image


from a pic - no

DB's are Tremper Albino, Blizzard and eclipse essentially.

Ask what the parents were - it will be a a start point.


----------



## dazlle (Mar 25, 2010)

from what he's said he was told it was a db from who he got it from. could it be a blanco?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just looks blizzard.
From the pic it looks to have snake eyes but to prove it is genetically eclipse would mean test breeding.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> Just looks blizzard.
> From the pic it looks to have snake eyes but to prove it is genetically eclipse would mean test breeding.


Yup - as Blizzards can sometimes throw false eclipse/snake eyes.

Some DB's also have very dark red eyes which look black, so again hard to tell.

Without knowing parentage or test breeding you will never be 100 percent.

I would agree with Sam that it doesn't 'look' quite right though.....


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

looks like a blizzard from the pics not a DB x


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

not db, looks blizzard. Hope you didnt pay over the odds.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

heres anold thred about db`s

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/360724-leo-breeding-raptor-x-blazing.html

that one dosnt look white enough to be one, but the pic isnt great.


----------



## dazlle (Mar 25, 2010)

havent actually brought it yet, the guys sending me some more pictures later.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i have a blizzard that has solid black eyes but no eclipse is involved, its just the blizzard false eclipse in mine, 
its impossible to tell one form of solid eye from another without test breeding, you need to ask some questions,
if he's selling it as a DB why does it have black eyes, DB's are tremper albino,
where did the parents come from, if its an import does he have the breeders papers?
if its realy cheap something may be amiss


----------



## dazlle (Mar 25, 2010)

oh its not cheap lol. this is y im checking.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

can you make the pic bigger, i can't realy make out the eye, 

it looks to have a grey tail so that says to me not albino,


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Heres a couple of shots of our DB, one that came direct from Ron Tremper. Its not as clear in the pictures but the eyes are pure red although snake eye is of course possible in DBs. She is extremely light sensative and its very difficult to get a clear picture of her eyes. As you can see the base colour is really white, (although it sometimes looks more pink) and there is no patternation showing. On the picture posted by the OP there is clear patternation in the tail and it definately does not appear to be white. The eyes, colouring and patternation to me look like a Blizzard. I can not see how the gecko in the picture could ever be classed as a DB.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

dazlle - find out if the buyer bought it from me then PM me if he did. I have some more info if its the same leo (looks like it is!)


----------

